# New Keystone opportunity



## oldkey (Apr 17, 2008)

We purchased HCC because of our love of the Colorado Rockies and the HCC portfolio there (although the other non Colorado properties helped to seal the deal). We made the decision after we discovered Marriott had backed out of a project at Keystone, our favorite mountain. Well - it turns out that project has surfaced again, a 3 minute walk from the HCC Redhawk property:

Keystone, CO - April 15, 2008 - If you like being in the middle of the action at River Run Village inKeystone Resort, ask about One River Run. Vail Resorts' upcoming development of 183 new residences called One River Run will feature convenience and the luxury of Rock Resorts. Situated on the former Hunki Dori parking lot immediately next to the new 8-pack gondola relocated to the north of the Snake River, these luxurious Keystone condominiums at One River Run will phase in over four years beginning in 2009.  
This prime Summit County real estate in Keystone will feature studios and one- to four -bedroom units. All residents of these homes in Keystone will enjoy Valet Parking underground along with a long list of resort amenities including a ski bar and restaurant, skier services, a ski valet, a spa, administrative assistance and a meeting room, a front desk and lobby, a community great room, a fitness center. The multi-use development includes 17,861 square feet of commercial use and 9,272 square feet of resort support.

Located near The Springs and Red Hawk Lodge, the three distinct buildings at One River Run with their varying rooflines accented by stone chimneys will be connected by one-story elements-all embellished by angled entrances and beautiful landscaping. From the windows and decks at One River Run, residents and guests have beautiful views of distant mountain peaks, pedestrian areas, and outdoor open spaces that will connect with the Snake River North Fork as well as wetland and riparian areas. 

Embracing the quality of the Rock Resorts' design, the development will feature heavy timbers, reddish brown stone veneers, and rich colors of browns, grays, and sienna. Soon, where a barren parking lot once served happy skiers, the wind will rustle leaves on Aspen and White Alder trees and snowflakes will land on the needles of the Engelmann and Blue Spruce. Native shrubs and vegetation will seamlessly blend One River Run into the surrounding natural environment.

Vail Resorts' renovations for this project begins Spring 2008 with moving the Gondola, followed by Phases One, Two, and Three of One River Run beginning on the west side of the property in Spring 2009. The units offered during Phase One presales include 4 lofts, 11 one-bedroom units, 24 two-bedroom, 10 two-bedroom with den, 12 three-bedroom, and only 2 four-bedroom homes. So, buyers with big families or lots of friends who need more space had better speak up right away! Located at 75 Hunkidori Court, the homes will be accessible via Highway 6 to Montezuma Road and Hunki Dori Road.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 17, 2008)

Given the current economic climate, do think they will be snapped up?


----------



## oldkey (Apr 17, 2008)

*The economic climate....*

....most of us are feeling doesn't exist in Summit County. In the last five years prices have gone through the roof and keep escalating. And....inventory is relatively low. We've been looking around keystone for some time and it is just nuts how high the prices are. 1/4 shares have because a big thing because of these prices.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 18, 2008)

I live in Summit County (Keystone) and it is true that we aren't yet effected by the massive downturn in home sales and foreclosures. Hard to find anything worth having for under 500k at this point...and the cheaper condos (full ownership) get snapped up pretty quick. We're projected to be 'built out' by 2012 as 78% of the county is forest service or wilderness land.


----------



## sullco (Apr 18, 2008)

*NYT article today on downturn in fractional sales*

http://travel.nytimes.com/2008/04/1...ations/18frac.html?scp=1&sq=fractional&st=nyt

This was a story that was bound to be written.  Keystone may be an exception--all real estate is local--but this article should bring some response.


----------

